# adult briefs - abena and plastic pants



## chestnut (Mar 16, 2016)

I have had IBS for several years. Just to be safe, I wear adult briefs and plastic pants all the time. I use a special abena pad for fecal incontinence. It fits exactly into a m4 brief. I wear plastic pants on top and am able to wear soiled briefs for a few hours without smell. Do you all use briefs with inserts and plastic pants on top?


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Chestnut...I wear various adult disposable diapers to contain my BMs (and pee), but do not wear extra booster pads or plastic pants (I guess technically pantyhose are plastic but certainly don't contain a BM).

Just my disposable diaper, and usually I wear pantyhose and sometimes tights as I like the look and feel of them with my dresses and skirts, and the compression of the "panty" top part of pantyhose or tights is enough to help snug and quiet my diaper for a smoother silhouette under my clothes.

But after a messy diaper I ALWAYS change right away - no exceptions. After I have a BM I usually have only a few minutes before it starts to smell, and your skin can be harmed by contact with poop. So I always pack extra diapers and wipes in my oversized purse.

I try to be very courteous about disposal of my BMs.....my wet diapers I just roll up in a ball with the plastic on the outside sealed with the tapes and put them in the trash. For Bm diapers, my BM stays in my diaper for disposal wrapped up like the wet ones, but is also put in a scented pastic bag before the trash. Once a year my brother and I go wilderness hiking/camping where there is no garbage - I know its horrible but my used diapers get left behind wherever I change them but where we camp I at least try to leave them in a single pile. i feel terrible about it but its either that or don't camp


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wait, there is an insert booster for fecal incontinence? The abri-let? I thought that they were all just regular boosters.

Plastic pants do help contain the smell, but can get seaty and uncomfortable over time. A PUL lined diaper cover, like dependeco, is super comfy and great for stuff like this.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I think that plastic-backed disposables contain the smell of a bowel movement so much better than "cloth like" disposables.

My brother and I went to Culver's for dinner tonight and while we were eating I had a huge BM in the Depends Silhouette I had on and it stunk almost immediately after I'd finished going - I had some very sheer pantyhose on over my Silhouette and a shorter skirt and and neither of those helped contain the smell - I had to change my Silhouette FAST and I actually put on a Molicare with the purple plastic backing for the clean diaper. I love the soft stretchy fabric comfort of the Silhouettes (they seem more like real underwear than a diaper and cost about as much even though disposable!) and they do great at holding in even messier BMs but holding in smell is not their strong point (theyre also a pain to change as you need to take tights/pantyhose off and put back on - something I did 7 times today as I'd worn Silhouettes to work all day with my outfit because theyre a slimmer silhouette product and look nice with tighter skirts.

Heather


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

I've used these ones from Unique Wellness; superio series and they seem to work really well for BM containment issues. They are not the cheapest out there; but they stay on well and contain most of the odor. I don't think there is anything that completely contains the odor; however wearing those plastic panty things helps if you don't mind the swishing noise.


----------

